# The Planes of the Presidents at the Air Force Museum



## T Bolt (Oct 16, 2010)

The first 8 pictures are _The Columbine III _used by President Eisenhower.

The last 6 pictures are President Harry S. Truman's C-118 Liftmaster _Independence_

The museum also has a VC-137 (707) but it was being worked on at the time.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 16, 2010)

Great pics!


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 17, 2010)

Great shots!


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 18, 2010)

Very interesting shots Glenn!


----------

